# Newbie



## mikey1963 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi all, 
My wife (Andrea) has just bought us a brand new campervan, a Ford Summit from Lowdhams.  We collected it first day of lockdown, so we have only sat in it on the drive thus far.
Anyway I'm the husband (Mike) and am looking forward to new adventures in it, I'm hoping our first long trip will be to Unst in Shetland, where i served in the RAF.
Of course I'm looking forward to meeting all of you and gleaning all i can, to help make our trips even better.  If i can ever be of help of course i will endeavour to.

cheers, Mike.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum


----------



## Robmac (Apr 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Makzine (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim,take time and get some solar panels on the roof while we are in lock down,best move you will ever make,health to wear the new van.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## izwozral (Apr 12, 2020)

Hiya


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland hope you have great adventures whenever that will be


----------



## Gav (Apr 12, 2020)

Welcome, to you both ..


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## The laird (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy 
great way to get to know your van sleep in it eat in it in fact live in it for a week as you can’t go anywhere and get to know how all things work 
get ehu 
try the gas heating 
heat the water up and have a shower 
means when you do get away you are familat with it all
enjoy


----------



## REC (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome! Good too know people are still joining despite lockdown! As the Laird said, perfect time to camp on your drive and get used to all the bits and pieces in it. Also good to work out which " stuff" you considered useful when bought, in fact is not! A couple of good threads on the subject around.


----------

